# All Nighter Mid Moe with glass door?



## mzadrick (May 21, 2015)

Good evening all,

I was doing some research online and saw an all nighter mid moe with a glass front door and wanted to know more about them. Are they a rare option and was it towards the end of production? It looks like these had wooden handles with vertical fire box welds? Hopefully someone has a little input. 

Thanks guys


----------



## begreen (May 22, 2015)

I've seen glass on their Giant Moe, but not on the Mid Moe. The Mid Moe had a special door with air holes at different levels to induce secondary burn. Are there holes or is there an air wash above the glass in this stove?


----------



## mzadrick (May 22, 2015)

Yea that's what I was thinking as well. Here are some more picture is the stove


----------



## begreen (May 22, 2015)

Sure does look factory. Could be you have a collector's item there. Pinging webbie . Is this a late model Moe?


----------



## mzadrick (May 25, 2015)

Yea could be begreen. I have never seen one before, hopefully someone has some ideas lol


----------



## begreen (May 25, 2015)

Start a conversation with webbie. He may know.


----------



## mzadrick (May 25, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## Jay106n (May 26, 2015)

No blower pipes?


----------



## mzadrick (May 26, 2015)

It does have the 2 blower pipes, instead of the right side inlet it is located in the back below the rear stove pipe discharge


----------

